# Looking to do some bacon



## graphicsman (May 3, 2012)

1st off my apologies if there is a topic on this.  Tapatalk on my iPhone says there are no stickies in bacon.  I was reading a couple threads though and wondered where some of the best places to get a cure.  Also can you still make your own marinade and add the cure and let it sit for 10 days?  Do you have to do 10 or can you do five?  Also read about pork bellies a little and saw one thread that someone used a butt and cut it in half.  Is there really any difference in using a butt?  any other suggestions other that using a pork belly?  Can some post some good links?  Haven't found a good vacuum sealer, do you have to have a vacuum sealer to do bacon curing??  Debating on either a dry or marinade but trying to learn the difference.

Thanks!


----------



## gersus (May 3, 2012)

You have a lot of questions. The best way to get those answers is to read a bunch here. There are a lot of threads here about buckboard bacon - which is from a pork butt or bacon from a pork belly. Both work well but there are differences.


----------

